# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  Ирина, прелесть ты наша,  с днем рождения тебя !!!

## PatR!oT

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Будь веселой и прелестной,
Будь красивой и чудесной,*
*Чтоб ты радовала всех,
В жизни чтобы ждал успех:*
*И в работе, и в учебе,
И на личном небосводе,*
*Чтоб все детские мечты
Сбылись вмиг, как скажешь ты .*
*В общем, много мы желаем,
С днем рожденья поздравляем.*
*Оставайся ты прекрасной,
Милой, сказочной и классной*

----------


## Akasey

присоединяюсь!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Ирина, с Днём Рождения!!!*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

какой замечательный был день. с прошедшим ДР!!!

----------

